# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعات السيارات والمواصلات >  السيارة BYD  f3

## mooshy

استاذنا الباشمهندس زيزو لو تفضلت عايز اعرف ايه رأيك في السيارة f3 لاني بصراحة كنت نويت شراء سيارة افيو ولكن فرق السعر البسيط معجز معايا وكمان امكانيات F3 مغرية جدا وياريت حد يكون مجربها يفيدني بخبرتة معها
كمان نفسي  اعرف ماهي اجراءات شراء سيارة جديدة وماذا افعل عند استلامها وكيف اعرف سنة الصنع

----------


## naggar

أنا أملك سيارة Byd-f3-gli منذ سنه,
المميزات: السيارة فى المجمل العام مرضيه جدا ومن أهم مميزاتها , درجة ثبات عاليه على الطريق مع السرعات العاليه, مساحة تخزينيه هائله للشنطه الخلفيه, مرتفعه عن الأرض بدرجه مرضيه تماما, ماتور متسوبيشى 1600, تكييف قوى جدا, واسعه تماما من الداخل ومريحه جدا فى الجلوس, امكانيات رفاهيه عاليه , زجاج كهرباء, مرايات تزبيط كهرباء, ريموت كنترول, سنتر لوك, جهاز إنذار, جنوط 15 رياضيه, كاسيت سى دى, فرامل Abs+ebd, عدد 2 وسادة هواء أماميه للحمايه عند الحوادث, سعر مناسب جدا, وإمكانيتها تتفوق على كل السيارات اللى فى مستوى السعر ده, بل تتفوق فى الإمكانيات عن سيارات كتير  أعلى من السعر ده,  بجد مندمتش إنى إشترتها.
بعض الملاحظات للأمانه:
أولا: الوكيل مش على المستوى المرضى (بصراحه أنا متعملتش مع أى وكيل أخر قبل كده, يمكن هو ده النظام مع كل الوكلاء, بسمع شكاوى كتير من ألأصدقاء من وكلاء مختلفين), 
ثانيا: أى حاجه محتاجه تزبيط شويه زى إغلاق الأبواب أوالشنطه أو لمض إنارة تبلوه بتعلق وكلها فعلا حاجات بسيطه مش فارقه قوى فى السياره الوكيل فشل إنه يرضينى فيها, و عندى مشكله أخرى  ظهرت عند 4000 كم  فى الفرامل وهى سفارة مع الفرامل (غالبا التيل خامته مش كويسه والوكيل محلش المشكله, واعرف حد قابلته نفس المشكله وغير التيل بتيل تويوتا 2007 وشغال معاه زى الفل), الميزه إن العفشه والفرامل بيركب عليهم حاجات التويوتا من موديل 2001 لموديل 2007,
عموما أنا شايف إن العربيه بالنسبه لسعرها وإمكانيتها ممتازه جدا, وتفوق عربات كتير فى نفس السعر, وموجوده ومتوفره عند الوكيل*****

----------


## louai

لدي سياره byd f3 صيني مقاس عجلها 195/60 هل من الممكن تركيب كاوتش اعرض و قطره أكبر علي نفس الجنط لجعل السياره أعلي حيث انني أعاني من المطبات الصناعيه ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟ و شكرا

----------


## titibata

شكرا على اهتمامكم ونقدكم البناء ونود افادتكم انه سوف يتم افتتاح مركز خدمة BYDبالقطامية  فى خلال 2 شهر على مساحة 5000م2  خلف معارض /محمد زكى


[IMG][/IMG]







```

http://www.byd.com/downloads/user_manual/f3_f3r_user_manual.pdf 


```









تعتبر السيارة F3 احدث ما قدمته شركة BYD الصينية فى عالم السيارات لما بها من تكنولوجيا متطورة والذى يجعل العملاء يشعرون بأنها مختلفة عن مثيلتها من السيارات الأخرى

لما تتمتع به من جاذبية والتصميم الانسيابي وقوة محركها بالإضافة إلى شكلها الرياضى وهذا ما يميز شركة BYD.

المحرك:
من أهم ما يميز السيارة F3 المحرك القوى الذى صمم بسعة 1600 CC. 16 صبابا طراز ميتسوبيشى الياباني القوى الذى يمكن السيارة من الوصول إلى سرعة 100كم/س فى زمن اقل من 12 ثانية.

التصميم:
تتمتع السيارة F3 المصممة بشكل متطور لتلبية متطلبات عشاق السيارات من مراعاة التصميم الانسيابي الذى يساعد السيارة على اختراق الطريق بكل سهولة ومقاومة الهواء كما تتميز بأنها السيارة الرياضية الأنيقة المصممة لجذب الأنظار من خلال مظهرها الديناميكى الجديد فتوفر راحة قصوى للركاب وذلك لاتساع صالونها.

عوامل الأمان:
على مستوى الامان تتميز السيارة F3 بافضل معدل لسلامة الركاب وذلك بفضل أعلى تقنيات تكنولوجيا الامان الحديثة بالاضافة إلى قوة وصلابة الهيكل المصنوع من الصلب المقوى بالدعامات الفولاذية اما الفرامل فهى تعمل بنظام ABS بالإضافة لتجهيز F3 بعدد 2 وسادة هوائية Air bags امامية مدمجة فى تابلوه السيارة لمزيد من الامان بصورة جذابة وعملية.

الصالون:
من اهم مميزات السيارة F3 والتى يمكن الاعتماد عليها وتتضمن لمسات لافتة للانتباه من ناقل حركة مانيوال وسهل التشغيل واجهزة تحكم مصممة تصميما يزيد من سهولة القيادة واتساع الصالون المبهر كما ان مقاعد السيارة ذات التصميم الممتاز لراحة وسلامه ركابه.

كما ان صندوق الامتعة روعى فى تصميمه ان يكون عمليا وفى نفس الوقت ذا سعة استيعابية كبيرة كما ان وضع عجلة الاحتياط يتميز بالوصول اليه بسهولة ويسر حتى مع تحميل الامتعة.

الكماليات:
توفر السيارة F3 اعلى مستويات الرفاهية من خلال تجهيزاتها التى تبدأ من تكييف هواء تاتش يوزع الهواء على جميع الركاب بالمقصورة الداخلية مع عجلة قيادة باور وزجاج كهربائى وكذلك المرايا الجانبية واغلاق مركزى للابواب يضمن الامان لجميع الركاب خاصة عند وجود اطفال بداخلها.

مزودة بمفتاح ريموت كنترول مع انذار ضد السرقة ونظام الصوت المكون من راديو سى دى وسماعات موزعة داخليا والابانوس بالتابلوه والابواب وحامل الاكواب ومخادع اليد والكراسى المتحركة والفرش الجلد ومذيب الضباب بالزجاج الخلفى.

----------


## titibata

شكرا على اهتمامكم ونقدكم البناء ونود افادتكم انه سوف يتم افتتاح مركز خدمة BYDبالقطامية  فى خلال 2 شهر على مساحة 5000م2  خلف معارض /محمد زكى


[IMG][/IMG]







```

http://www.byd.com/downloads/user_manual/f3_f3r_user_manual.pdf 


```









تعتبر السيارة F3 احدث ما قدمته شركة BYD الصينية فى عالم السيارات لما بها من تكنولوجيا متطورة والذى يجعل العملاء يشعرون بأنها مختلفة عن مثيلتها من السيارات الأخرى

لما تتمتع به من جاذبية والتصميم الانسيابي وقوة محركها بالإضافة إلى شكلها الرياضى وهذا ما يميز شركة BYD.

المحرك:
من أهم ما يميز السيارة F3 المحرك القوى الذى صمم بسعة 1600 CC. 16 صبابا طراز ميتسوبيشى الياباني القوى الذى يمكن السيارة من الوصول إلى سرعة 100كم/س فى زمن اقل من 12 ثانية.

التصميم:
تتمتع السيارة F3 المصممة بشكل متطور لتلبية متطلبات عشاق السيارات من مراعاة التصميم الانسيابي الذى يساعد السيارة على اختراق الطريق بكل سهولة ومقاومة الهواء كما تتميز بأنها السيارة الرياضية الأنيقة المصممة لجذب الأنظار من خلال مظهرها الديناميكى الجديد فتوفر راحة قصوى للركاب وذلك لاتساع صالونها.

عوامل الأمان:
على مستوى الامان تتميز السيارة F3 بافضل معدل لسلامة الركاب وذلك بفضل أعلى تقنيات تكنولوجيا الامان الحديثة بالاضافة إلى قوة وصلابة الهيكل المصنوع من الصلب المقوى بالدعامات الفولاذية اما الفرامل فهى تعمل بنظام ABS بالإضافة لتجهيز F3 بعدد 2 وسادة هوائية Air bags امامية مدمجة فى تابلوه السيارة لمزيد من الامان بصورة جذابة وعملية.

الصالون:
من اهم مميزات السيارة F3 والتى يمكن الاعتماد عليها وتتضمن لمسات لافتة للانتباه من ناقل حركة مانيوال وسهل التشغيل واجهزة تحكم مصممة تصميما يزيد من سهولة القيادة واتساع الصالون المبهر كما ان مقاعد السيارة ذات التصميم الممتاز لراحة وسلامه ركابه.

كما ان صندوق الامتعة روعى فى تصميمه ان يكون عمليا وفى نفس الوقت ذا سعة استيعابية كبيرة كما ان وضع عجلة الاحتياط يتميز بالوصول اليه بسهولة ويسر حتى مع تحميل الامتعة.

الكماليات:
توفر السيارة F3 اعلى مستويات الرفاهية من خلال تجهيزاتها التى تبدأ من تكييف هواء تاتش يوزع الهواء على جميع الركاب بالمقصورة الداخلية مع عجلة قيادة باور وزجاج كهربائى وكذلك المرايا الجانبية واغلاق مركزى للابواب يضمن الامان لجميع الركاب خاصة عند وجود اطفال بداخلها.

مزودة بمفتاح ريموت كنترول مع انذار ضد السرقة ونظام الصوت المكون من راديو سى دى وسماعات موزعة داخليا والابانوس بالتابلوه والابواب وحامل الاكواب ومخادع اليد والكراسى المتحركة والفرش الجلد ومذيب الضباب بالزجاج الخلفى.[/SIZE][/SIZE][/FONT]

----------


## ahmedmaster2

أنا اشتريت سيارة byd -f3  فى يناير الماضى 2010 ياجماعة بصراة تحفة 
قمة فى الرفاهية والراحة والسعر والامكانيات بالقارنة بمثيلاتها فى نفس الفئة
وكأنك بتركب تويوتا كورلا نفس الصالون ونفس الامكانيات

----------


## ahmedmaster2

يا جماعة السيارة تحفة وزى الفل
بس المشكلة فى الوكيل 
عندما ذهبت للتعاقد على السيارة سلمونى بروشور فى كل الاوبشن للسيارة بما فيها الضمان واللى أكدوه فى اعلاناتهم فى جريدة الاخبار والاهرام وعندى نسخ منها 
كتبوا فى الاعلان ان الضمان 60 ألف كيلومتر أو 3 سنوات ايهما أقرب 
واكتشفت عندما سلمونى الضمان أنه 40 ألف كيلو أو 2 سنة أيهما أقرب
ولما اتصلت بالمهندسين عند الوكيل  ومعايا أرقا تليفوناتهم لو حد حب يتأكد قالوا لى ان كل سيارة ليها ضمان مختلف عن التانى بمعنى ان المستورد هو اللى بيسرى عليه الضمان 60 ألف كيلومتر أو 3 سنوات ايهما أقرب وان السيارة الى بتجمع فى مصر بيسرى عليها الضمان أنه 40 ألف كيلو أو 2 سنة أيهما أقرب
طبعا ده كلام لايعقل وبفكر انى اشتكى لجهاز حماية المستهلك لانه ده يعتبر غش وكمان ارسلت للشركة فى الصين ومستنى رد أو تعليق منهم

فالمشلكة الاساسية فى السيارة هى الوكيل اللى مش عاوز يشيل اي مسئولية على الرغم انه هو الى جمع السيارة
وهل هذا يعقل ان المستورد له ضمان اكبر من المحلى 
فكيف لنا ان نثق فى الصناعة المحلية وهى مبنية على الغش
برجاء من يستطيع الوصول لحل فى هذه المشكلة يسرسل لنا ويوعينا نعمل ايه بالضبط علشان نحفظ حقوقنا

----------


## moon256

السلام عليكم 
مشكله الصينى سعره يخلى الواحد يشك فى السياره بس بصراحه السيارات الصينى جميله من حيث الشكل والابشن وخصوصا اليفان 520 وباى

----------


## ســـاري

حلوووووووووه    شكرا لك

----------


## احمد شحاتة

*ارجو من حضرتك افادتى بالنسبة لتيل الفرامل الخلفى اشتريه منين لانه ليس موجود عندى فى السويس الامامى للتويوتا 2005 اما الخلفى فليس للتويوتا فارجو افادتى*

----------

